
MIT offers $250,000 award for breaking the rules - skolos
http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/08/us/mit-civil-disobedience/
======
cr0sh
Does the monetary prize come with a lawsuit, possible jail time, and a tragic
suicide?

I'm surprised they just didn't call it the "Aaron Swartz Award"...

EDIT: words

